# Nice Knife with Cactus Handle.



## Ankrom Exotics (Dec 9, 2010)

Curtis once posted a picture of a knife made by a friend of his using his cast Prickly Pear Cactus material for the handle. 

Here's one that one of our customers made using Curtis' product. I thought I'd share it because it's such a nice example of knife design, construction, photography and of course the handle material is exquisite. Thanks, Curtis for producing such a great product.








 This kitchen knife was made by Russian knife maker, Mike Popov.


----------



## CaptG (Dec 9, 2010)

That is just plain beautiful.  Very nice work.


----------



## warreng8170 (Dec 9, 2010)

That is one beautiful work of art. 

This has me fired up to finish my knife grinder. The last knife I made, I filed entirely by hand. I'm glad I had the experience, but I will never do it again. It took forever, and my arms were constantly sore. Also, my knife looks like a glorified pry-bar compared to that beauty.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 9, 2010)

That's really SHARP!!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 9, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Dec 9, 2010)

Man that is too nice of a knife for me to carry.  then again my Buck 110fg is too nice for me to carry either.


----------



## LEAP (Dec 9, 2010)

Very Nice,


----------



## boxerman (Dec 9, 2010)

A really mighty fine knife.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great looking knife Pat! l really like the handle and it's design.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 10, 2010)

Mike Popov is certainly a VERY talented knife maker.  Everything I have seen from his has been super cool and sexy!


----------



## Rfturner (Dec 11, 2010)

that looks amazing that color on the handle looks asweome especially up against the rest of that knife. I would not want to use it though


----------

